# Honey Badger deep pocket carry ball bearing flipper



## Streak (May 15, 2018)

Had this black one for a few months. And recently bought the tan one as well.
I did a quick video review showing both *here*.


----------



## Streak (May 18, 2018)

*Here's* a more detailed video of the medium size tan Honey Badger Flipper.


----------



## Streak (May 28, 2018)

I put the supplied torx wrench to the test and opened up the knife to take a look inside.
Pretty good machining and those bearings are pretty slick.
Dropping some heavy father's day hints with the family to get me the small model for my go bag!


----------



## Streak (Jun 17, 2018)

And father's day brought the small model to the mix. I now have all 3 sizes.


----------



## docrich (Jun 25, 2018)

That is a nice looking knife, thanks for sharing.
Looks very grippy. How does it flip?


----------



## willc68 (Oct 9, 2018)

I didn’t realize that these came in 3 sizes. 
My go to budget flipper is a Ruike 801 and I am liking the HB design though. 

They look like like they are pretty comfortable.


----------



## Streak (Oct 16, 2018)

They flip really easily. See here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y92XRLYK0uw

I also just added these two which recently became available on Amazon.


----------



## Streak (Dec 3, 2018)

These guys have done a great review. Time to get some for Xmas gifts.


----------

